# Max Payne 3: Erster Trailer zum Actionspiel ab 18:00 Uhr auf pcgames.de



## TheKhoaNguyen (14. September 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Max Payne 3: Erster Trailer zum Actionspiel ab 18:00 Uhr auf pcgames.de* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Max Payne 3: Erster Trailer zum Actionspiel ab 18:00 Uhr auf pcgames.de


----------



## Tony-Tight (14. September 2011)

da bin ich aber mal gespannt


----------



## AWYN (14. September 2011)

Das Video ist sehr interessant! Echt ne schöne TechDemo. Für ein Spiel wie Max Payne eigentlich unverzichtbar diese Technik! Freut mich...


----------



## Kaeksch (14. September 2011)

Is ja echt nen lustiges Video. Wie hab ich schon bei GTA4 Bauklötze gestaunt.
Super Sache dieses Euphoria.


----------



## Dreamlfall (14. September 2011)

sieht gut aus aber umhauen tut es mich noch nicht.


----------



## Ghettojoseph (14. September 2011)

Und? Wo ist die Dunkelheit und Film Noire? Max Payne 1 war der beste Teil!


----------



## fatal-illusion (14. September 2011)

Erinnert mich so ein wenig an Die Hard 4 ehrlich gesagt....vielleicht war es auch ähnlich darauf ausgelegt, ich weiss es nicht, aber mir erscheint das so, als wolle man einen etwas abgehalfterten Protagonisten noch mal ins Gefecht schicken....wirklich überzeugend oder imposant fand ich den Trailer jetzt auch nicht. Mal gucken, was da so nach kommt..


----------



## Cornholio04 (14. September 2011)

Also ich bin enttäuscht. Tageslicht bei 90% aller Szenen, keine Schwarz-Weiß-Comic-Schnipsel (bisher), kein Schnee und nicht in New York... mag da die Action noch so toll sein( was bei den gezeigten Bildern jetzt leider, auch überhaupt nicht der Fall war), die voran genannten Dinge machten die Atmosphäre dieses Spiels aus und Atmosphäre war es was dieses Spiel so einzigartig und toll machte. 

Ich will es nicht von vorne herein verurteilen, da man eh noch nicht viel gesehen hat. Aber der Trailer hat mich eher gewaltig verschreckt als irgendwie heiß gemacht auf das Game. Ich werde es weiterhin beobachten aber habe niedrig angesiedelte Hoffnungen, dass dieser Teil dem Gerecht werden kann was hier von den Fans erwartet wird.

Bin jetz Minceraft 1.8 zocken 
Grüße

Corni


----------



## Kaesbrotjunge (14. September 2011)

Wenn man schon das gesamte Setting ändert, dann sollte man nicht noch die alte Musik verwenden... zu diesen Bildern passt diese ja mal gar nicht.


----------



## Skyler93 (14. September 2011)

Sieht langweilig aus erwartungen von mir sind höher


----------



## Hannibal89 (14. September 2011)

"Gänsehaut inklusive!" Ausnahmsweise mal keine Übertreibung, als ich die Stimme und die Geige hörte, lief mir ein kalter Schauer über den Rücken, als hätte ich Max Payne erst letzte Woche wieder gespielt! Wenn das Spiel hält, was der Trailer verspricht freue ich mich schon!


----------



## thor2101 (14. September 2011)

irgendwie sieht die Grafik auch schon altbacken aus. Und was ist mit der neuen Gesichtsmimik-technik die bei L.A. Noire verwendet wurde? warum nicht auch hier, wenn die die technik schon haben? bis jetzt ziemlich ernüchternd...


----------



## krucki1 (14. September 2011)

Wird sicher ein interessantes Spiel, ich freue mich drauf. Allerdings kommt mir das mehr so vor wie eine Spielumsetzung von Man on Fire. Naja gut die Story wird eben weitergesponnen und mal ganz ehrlich, die Story für ein weiters verschneites New York war einfach tot. 
Wäre eine gute Idee die ersten 2 Teile einfach mit aktueller Grafik nochmal neu umzusetzen. Würde mich als alter Max Payne Fan auch freuen.


----------



## Jedi-Joker (14. September 2011)

Also den Trailer hat mich nicht grade davon überzeugt es zu kaufen. Weder die Story nocht die Grafik hat meinen Aufmerksamkeit erweckt. Sogar die hölzerne ( ??? ) Animationen, die man stellenweise zu sehen bekam, hat auf mich eher langweilig und enttäuscht gewirkt.

Also Teil 2 war für mich das beste Part der Max Payne-Reihe bisjetzt.


----------



## BlipBlop (14. September 2011)

Trailer ist gut aber es ist Rockstar. Das heißt es ist zwar noch für PC angekündigt fällt aber bestimmt wieder raus.. wie bei RDD nur wenn es kein erfolg hat kommts auf PC siehe L.A.Noira (wie man auch immer das schreibt xD)


----------



## acti0n (14. September 2011)

Das ist doch kein Max Payne mehr


----------



## Darknomis806 (14. September 2011)

was nicht was ich davon halten soll


----------



## hanso (14. September 2011)

Das ist ein Spiel für die gegenwärtige Spieler Generation.

Daß die alten Spieler des Originals von anno dazumal nicht begeistert sind ist Remedy egal denke ich.


----------



## Malifurion (14. September 2011)

Son ein scheißdreck. Mehr gibts da nicht zu sagen.


----------



## H3LLNuN (14. September 2011)

schönes Video, aber ich vermiss, wie "Ghettojoseph" schon sagte, das Noir feeling.  werds dann wahrscheinlich von nem freund leihen und zocken, blindkauf wird das game nicht :-/


----------



## shimmyrot (14. September 2011)

hanso schrieb:


> ist Remedy egal denke ich.


 Remedy? Die haben damit doch gar nichts mehr am Hut?!

MaxPayne 2 Musik und romantischer Sonnenuntergang? Wie das passen soll ist mir bis jetzt schleierhaft.


----------



## robby23 (14. September 2011)

Der Trailer bestätigt alle meine Befürchtungen. Rockstar hat das Prinzip und den Kern der Vorgänger nicht ansatzweise verstanden.


----------



## Bl00dy3y3 (14. September 2011)

Die Musik passt zu Max Payne aber der Rest? Ich weiß nicht, hab zwar was schlechteres erwartet aber vom Hocker hauen tut es mich mal garnicht. Hat für mich Persönlich keine ähnlichkeit mit einem Spiel, was ich mir unter der Marke Max Payne vorstelle. Naja tote sollte man lieber ruhen lassen.

Wird wohl eher gebraucht, geliehen oder für ein paar Euro in der Pyramide gekauft :\


----------



## Brokensword (14. September 2011)

hmm, sieht aus als ob die Deckungssystem verwenden könnten
da steh ich net so drauf -.-

hoffe, dass ein einigermaßen würdiger Nachfolger wird und net so wie damals bei Far Cry2, einfach irgendein Game nehmen und Far Cry draufschreiben

abwarten und nicht blind kaufen


----------



## Odin333 (14. September 2011)

Schön, jetzt weiss ich wehnigstens, dass mich das Game nicht mehr Interessiert und dass ich nicht mehr darauf warten muss.

Würde Splinter Cell in der News und im Trailer stehen stehen, würde es vermutlich jeder glauben.


----------



## nobody1001 (14. September 2011)

Die Musik hat mich sofort wieder an Max Payne erinnert aber bei dem Video hatte ich das Gefühl ich bin im falschen Film. Der Trailer hat doch gar nichts mit den Vorgängern gemein. So ein Mist, ich hatte mich auf eine fortsetzung des letzten Teils gefreut.
Sieht sehr nach dem Film "Man on fire" aus. Da scheint wohl jemand eifrig Ideen kopiert zu haben.


----------



## nobody1001 (14. September 2011)

Max Payne 3: Man on Fire – Similarities Seen? 
Apocalypso's Atomic Arcade: Max Payne 3: Man on Fire – Similarities Seen?


----------



## Gograshok (14. September 2011)

Wenn die Überschrift jetzt geheissen hätte: "Wir haben das erste Video von GTA 5" hätte das wohl besser gepasst ^^

Was ist daran Max Payne? nüscht (mag aber trotzdem ein nettes game werden)

MfG


----------



## AWYN (14. September 2011)

Rockstar IS the shit!


----------



## X3niC (14. September 2011)

Jetzt wartet doch einfach mal ab....Das ist der erste Trailer und alle meckern schon:-/


----------



## IMeise (14. September 2011)

Überzeugt mich noch nicht. Wo ist der Schnee, der so wunderbar zur depressiven Grundstimmung der Vorgänger passte? Wird es wieder abgedrehte Zwischensequenzen am Rande des Wahnsinns geben? Sieht für mich erst einmal aus wie ein x-beliebiger Action Shooter. Rockstar, da müßt ihr noch eine Menge Überzeugungsarbeit leisten.


----------



## Mentor501 (14. September 2011)

Normalerweise kann ich ja die Leute verstehen die sagen "wartet erstmal ab", aber wenn man bereits im ersten Trailer der das Spiel der Masse also praktisch "vorstellen" soll einen solch gruseligen GTA Verschnitt liefert, dann kann ich mir nicht helfen als selber loszumeckern!
Dieser Trailer hat erfolgreich bewiesen, dass das Spiel NICHTS aber auch gar nichts mit Max Payne zu tun hat.


----------



## Ronni312 (14. September 2011)

Rockstar hat noch nie ein schlechtes Spiel abgeliefert und so wird es auch hier sein.
Das einige Leute sagen "Das hat nix mit Max Payne zutun" kann ich verstehen.. es wird aber 100% trozdem ein sehr gutes Spiel werden (Qualitativ und Storytechnisch).


----------



## Tony-Tight (14. September 2011)

Wenn ich schon diese musik höre muss ich sofort an max payne 2 denken
schauer !


----------



## Sirius89 (14. September 2011)

Das sieht aus wie nen belangloser 0815 Mistshooter.WAS IS DAS!?

Ne wirklich net,das ist nicht mehr Max Payne was ich da sehe.Ich werd die ersten Gameplay Videos abwarten aber was ich da sehe sieht einfach schlecht aus imo.
Die Grafik gefällt mir auch überhaupt kein bisschen muss ich sagen.

Screenshot 9 sieht aus wie Miami Vice. o_O

Bei diesem Euphoria Feature muss ich aber sagen,whoa,richtig richtig gut das gezeigte.Sehr natürliche Bewegungen.


----------



## Elbart (14. September 2011)

hanso schrieb:


> Das ist ein Spiel für die gegenwärtige Spieler Generation.
> 
> Daß die alten Spieler des Originals von anno dazumal nicht begeistert sind ist Remedy egal denke ich.


 Remedy ist das ganz sicher egal, da die mit MP3 nichts am Hut haben.


----------



## ceemao (14. September 2011)

jungs ich versteh das nicht ihr wollt immers gleiche anstatt sich auf neuerungen einzulassen spielt doch gleich den 1 und 2 teil nochmal...
manche führen sich auf wie rentner soo wurds vor hungert jahren gemacht so mach ich es jetzt.. gibt dem spiel doch erst mal ne chance is ja nur ein trailer und mir gefällt er!!
richtig kindisch ehrlich. nein, aber ich wills sooo. nein, das war so muss wieder so sein..
kommt mal klar


----------



## IMeise (14. September 2011)

ceemao schrieb:


> jungs ich versteh das nicht ihr wollt immers gleiche anstatt sich auf neuerungen einzulassen spielt doch gleich den 1 und 2 teil nochmal...
> manche führen sich auf wie rentner soo wurds vor hungert jahren gemacht so mach ich es jetzt.. gibt dem spiel doch erst mal ne chance is ja nur ein trailer und mir gefällt er!!
> richtig kindisch ehrlich. nein, aber ich wills sooo. nein, das war so muss wieder so sein..
> kommt mal klar



Wenn der Entwickler was anderes machen will, dann soll er das Spiel eben auch anders nennen. Aber wenn es Max Payne heißt, dann erwarte ich auch das, was Max Payne zu einem außergewöhnlichen Spiel gemacht hat. Der Trailer läßt mich eher an einen dritten Teil von Kayne&Lynch denken ...


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (14. September 2011)

Naja.. so im ersten drittel des Trailers dachte ich noch "Yeah sie haben sich doch gegen die Glatze entschieden." Aber dann...pffffrrrrt.. 

Naja ich warte mal ab. Hachja die Melodie. *MaxPayne2rauskram*

Ernsthaft mir fehlt auch ein wenig die düstere Stimmung.


----------



## solidus246 (14. September 2011)

EIN TRAILER. Geil. Alle zerreißen das Spiel schon in der Luft. Hauptsache meckern. Er hat eine Glatze oO. Direkt den Kauf verweigern. Ein Level bei Tageslicht. Das Game Boykottieren... Mein Gott, geht das einem auf den Sack...


----------



## Egersdorfer (14. September 2011)

Schade, dass die Musik das beste im Trailer war.

Hoffen wir, dass das Spiel besser wird.


----------



## Phone83 (14. September 2011)

Also ich seh da nen guten Trailer mit guter Optik und Stimmung und keiner von euch weiß wann warum wieso er keine Haare mehr auf den Kopf haben will ob es der erste oder der letze Teil des Spiels ist etc..
Es wird ein gutes game


----------



## Belandriel (14. September 2011)

Ah.. Rockstar? Na, dann ist das ja noch gar nicht sicher, ob's für den PC kommt wie?


----------



## UthaSnake (14. September 2011)

In der headline sollte noch auf den großen Fremdschämfaktor hingewiesen werden!!!
...was?
Wegen des Spiels?
Nein, ganz sicherlich nicht!

Sondern wegen der zahlreichen Beiträge im Kommentarbereich!

Hier sprechen also die Sonne, das Unterhemd und die Glatze sofort GEGEN einen Kauf!
Ja, boykottieren wir das Game doch gleich ganz, fahren wir los und zünden "Rockstars" an, (die ja wahrlich nch nicht genug bewiesen haben das sie Könige in der Spielindustrie sind) und verdammt nochmal schreien wir laut "Gefällt uns nicht!" in die Welt (Facebook) hinaus, damit jeder versteht - Wir sind gegen Neuerungen und frische Ideen! 
*kopfschüttel*

Und da fragt ihr (die ihr euch gewaschene und kultivierte Gamer nennt) warum sich so ein Sender wie RTL, euch wie die letzten Deppen darstellt.
Vielleicht liegt es einfach an dieser enggestrickten Schubladendenkweise, aber es ist nur eine Vermutung!

Der Trailer ist stimmig, die alte Musik gefällt mir sehr und ich bilde mir mein Urteil über das Spiel (wie immer) erst, NACHDEM ich das Spiel gezockt habe!


----------



## Khaine_2 (14. September 2011)

ich vermisse Mona Sax aus Max Payne 2 die war so eine sympathische Killerin und es war liebe auf den ersten Schuß


----------



## boyclar (14. September 2011)

Ich würde es cool finden wenn es optional wäre sich eine Glatze zu machen oder nicht :p


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (15. September 2011)

Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, dass man dieses Mal nicht einem Kerl im Captain Baseball Bat Boy-Kostüm helfen, oder eine Sequenz wie jene im Funhouse erleben wird. 
Aber das ist alles nur Spekulation; vielleicht bauen sie wieder ähnlich skurrile Szenen ein.
Dennoch werde ich das Noir vermissen.


----------



## shimmyrot (15. September 2011)

UthaSnake schrieb:


> Sondern wegen der zahlreichen Beiträge im Kommentarbereich!
> Hier sprechen also die Sonne, das Unterhemd und die Glatze sofort GEGEN einen Kauf![...] Wir sind gegen Neuerungen und frische Ideen!
> *kopfschüttel*


Aber ist das nicht der Fluch und Segen zugleich von Fortsetzungen (wie es auch im Kino momentan zelebriert wird)? Warum macht man Sequels, Prequels, Spin-Offs und Fortsetzungen? Weil man von der Marke profitieren will. Was erwartet im Gegenzug der Konsument? Er erwaret altbekanntes. Er will sich wiederfinden in der liebgewonnen Welt von Charakteren, Erzählweisen, Spielprinzipien. 
Was würde wohl passieren, wenn Fluch der Karibik 4 (oder gibts das schon?) plötzlich in der Gegenwart spielt? 
Wenn also Rockstar ein MP3 rausbringt, ist es nur logisch, dass man mit einer gewissen Erwartungshaltung rangeht. Wenn es dann einen einzigen Trailer zum Spiel gibt und der eigene Bedenken nicht zerstreut sondern bekräftigt, dann muss es auch erlaubt sein das in Kommentaren zu äußern.

Mehr wissen wir noch nicht, man wird also abwarten. Ich glaube nicht ernsthaft, dass Rockstar heute einen vorher sicheren Käufer verloren hat, da sollte man manche Standardaussagen ("Spiel für mich gestorben") nicht zu ernst nehmen.


UthaSnake schrieb:


> Und da fragt ihr (die ihr euch gewaschene und kultivierte Gamer nennt) warum sich so ein Sender wie RTL, euch wie die letzten Deppen darstellt.
> Vielleicht liegt es einfach an dieser enggestrickten Schubladendenkweise, aber es ist nur eine Vermutung!


Weiß nicht was schlappe Witze von RTL über das Aussehen und die Körpergerüche einiger Leute zu tun haben mit Kommentaren zu Trailern ...


----------



## Phone83 (15. September 2011)

eine marke kann man fortsetzten oder ausschlachten das nen unterschied siehe Spiderman...wo es jetzt schon wieder ein Remake gibt von einem eigentlich frischen Film.
So was wie Batman Beginns oder Dark Night sind top Filme oder auch Terminator.

man merkt ob man sich Mühe gibt und sich zeit lässt oder ob man alle 2 Jahre ein neues Game mit Stranger Story und schlechter Grafik auf den Markt wirft


----------



## NBCTerminator (15. September 2011)

Oh mein Gott, er hat doch noch seine Synchronstimme von James McCaffrey!!! Danke, danke, danke! Vielen Dank!


----------



## Marquis-von-Posa (15. September 2011)

Ich denke das der neue Max mit dem Max wie wir ihn in Erinnerung haben nicht viel zutun hat und das nartürlich auch die Atmosphäre und das neue Setting in Sao Paulo mit dem düsteren und dreckigen New York nicht vergleichbar ist, aber ich werde dem Spiel trozdem eine Chance geben. Für mich ist das nicht das Max Payne 3, das ich erwartet und mir erhofft hatte und deshalb werde ich an das Spiel heran gehen als wenn es irgendein Egoshooter wäre und wenn das Spiel ein wirklich solider Shooter mit einer interessanten Story wird, werde ich das Spiel spielen, auch wenn es den Max den ich einst kannte anscheinend nicht mehr gibt.

Hoffentlich wird es wenigstens ein guter, mitreißender Shooter wenn es schon kein würdiger Max Payne Nachfolger wird!


----------



## nigra (15. September 2011)

Das hat doch mit Max Payne absolut 0 mehr gemein.


----------



## spitz-bub-88 (15. September 2011)

ich hoffe nur das sie sich dne guten alten maxpain humor bei behalten haben, davon hat das 2 einfach gelebt!


----------



## cryer (15. September 2011)

Fremdschämen? Nur wegen der Kommentare von UthaSnake hier im Forum. 
Auch wenn man Rockstar mag, die ich nicht als Könige der Spieleindustrie sehe, sollte man die Meinung anderer akzeptieren. Ansonsten fällt mir zu deinem Kommentar nur der Vergleich mit Glashaus und Stein ein.

Der Trailer sieht gut aus, ist stimmig, erzeugt ein gewisses Kribbeln. Mehr aber auch nicht.
Den Vorschlag, dass man das Glatze-Rasieren optional macht und der Spieler entscheidet, ob er das will, kam mir beim Ansehen des Trailers auch. Allerdings wäre das wohl aus technischer Hinsicht schwer zu bewerkstelligen, womit alle Spieler den Max mit Glatze ertragen werden müssen.

Scheinbar hat Rockstar aber auf die heftige Kritik nach den ersten Bildveröffentlichungen reagiert und es wird Max auch mit Haaren geben. Nebenbei sah sein Körper auch nicht mehr ganz so auftrainiert aus, wie ich ihn aus den ersten Screenshots in Erinnerung habe. Da kann aber auch der rasant geschnittene Trailer getäuscht haben. Es besteht also die 
Möglichkeit, dass die Entwickler sich bemühen, eine Mischung aus altem und neuem Max  Payne herzustellen, was ich nicht verdammen will. Einen richtigen, alten Max Payne würden
nur die Remedy Jungs hinbekommen. Ansonsten könnte man Rockstar den Vorwurf machen, dass sie ja nur Remedy kopieren wollen. Da halte ich eine Erweiterung für legitim,
wenn trotzdem die Brücke zu den ersten beiden Teilen geschlagen wird.

Ich bin nach dem Trailer nun gespannt. Auf weitere Infos und auf das Spiel. Insofern hat der Trailer bei mir einen Punkt getroffen, dass ich nicht mehr ganz so ablehnend einem "Neustart" der Max Payne Franchise gegenüberstehe.

Wie einige schon geschrieben haben: Reboots und Remakes von Serien sind mittlerweile leider eine gute Einnahmequelle. Auch hier wird viel modernisiert. Also sollte man einfach mal warten, wie sich Max weiter entwickelt und die Kaufentscheidung dann fällen, wenn das Spiel fertig ist


----------



## knarfe1000 (15. September 2011)

Null Noire-Feeling, komplett anderes Setting und Gameplay.

Vielleicht ein gutes Spiel, aber das Franchise wird damit beerdigt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. September 2011)

Grafisch wird es kein Überflieger wie seinerzeit die Vorgänger... Aber wenn spielerisch alles beim alten bleibt und das Storytelling überzeugt, kann ich mit dem fehlenden "Film Noir"-Feeling und der Dunkelheit leben. Mal abwarten.


----------



## rexer2007 (15. September 2011)

seh die sache eher positiv max ist back wirkt zwar wie bruce willis aber das tut dem spiel doch kein abbruch 
es gibt titel bei denen es die richtige entscheidung ist/war ein schritt weiter zu gehen 
cod und bf zum beispiel ich freu mich auf max warum? weil rockstar eigentlich weiß was sie machen


----------



## Rabowke (15. September 2011)

Ich fand den Trailer ziemlich cool, vorallem die Musik und natürlich die Originalstimme ... aber ein kleiner, fader Beigeschmack bleibt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## krucki1 (15. September 2011)

Ich freue mich auf das Spiel und die Bullet Time. Mal ehrlich, nach den ersten beiden Teilen war die Story für ein verschneites New York einfach tot, ist doch klar das mal da was Neues kommen muss. Wie hätte es denn in New York weitergehen sollen? Das wäre nur so gegangen, dass jeder Fan sich beschwert hätte über eine miese Story und Handlung, man wolle nur nochmal mit einem Teil Geld scheffeln. Max hat sich verändert ist vor dem alten Leben geflüchtet... Ok vielleicht haette ein verschneites Moskau besser gepasst....aber mal abwarten. Ich jedenfalls freue mich und würde als alter Max Payne Fan aber auch ein Grafikremake der ersten beiden Teile freuen.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (15. September 2011)

@Rabowke: Made my day 

Ich hab ja sonst auch nix gegen neues, aber ich weiß nicht. Es bleibt wie gesagt ein fader Beigeschmack. Wir werden sehen, vllt gelingt ihnen der Übergang ja gut. Gegen ein Deckungssystem hab ich im Übrigen auch nix, allerdings liegt da für mich die Befürchtung, dass das ganze zum Moorhuhnschiessen ala COD oder so wird. Respawnende Gegner wären für mich der Tod in der Serie. Vllt an 1 oder 2 Stellen, aber hoffentlich nicht das ganze Spiel über.


----------



## Sirius89 (15. September 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich fand den Trailer ziemlich cool, vorallem die Musik und natürlich die Originalstimme ... aber ein kleiner, fader Beigeschmack bleibt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OHLOLOLOLOL.

Cannot be unseen!


----------



## margoyle (15. September 2011)

KÖNNTE gut werden, auch wenn ich ehrlich nicht ganz nachvollziehen kann, warum das durchaus charakterprägende Äußere von Max Payne, dem eines (nicht minder ansehnlichen) John McClane aus "Stirb Langsam III " weichen musste. Selbst der Kater ist importiert *g*
Offenbar versucht man hier noch die Käuferschicht zu erwischen, die damals für MaxPayne 1 noch zu jung war oder nicht kennt, aber John McClane jedes Jahr zu Weihnachten die Welt auf's Neue retten sieht 
Solange Rockstar ihrer Erzähltiefe treu bleiben, bleibt auch der Titel in meinem Fokus...


----------



## Cornholio04 (15. September 2011)

Phone83 schrieb:


> eine marke kann man fortsetzten oder ausschlachten das nen unterschied siehe Spiderman...wo es jetzt schon wieder ein Remake gibt von einem eigentlich frischen Film.
> So was wie Batman Beginns oder Dark Night sind top Filme oder auch Terminator.
> 
> man merkt ob man sich Mühe gibt und sich zeit lässt oder ob man alle 2 Jahre ein neues Game mit Stranger Story und schlechter Grafik auf den Markt wirft


 
Zu Spiderman und Batman: Der kommende Spiderman( oder die kommenden Filme, wer weiß  ) ist kein Reboot, sondern die "alternative" und jüngere Comicvariante "The Amazing Spiderman" - Spidy wirkt zierlicher und jünger, aber der Inhalt ist ernster, düsterer und brutaler.

So und klingelt da nun bei dir ne Glocke? Genau, das gleiche ist nämlich der neue Batman-Franchise, die eigentlich nicht Batman sondern "The Dark Night" heißt( wie man am zweiten und kommenden dritten Teil ja auch sieht). Diese "Varianten" der Comics sind einfach eine aktuellere Interpretation der Charaktere, Stories, Stätde etc. Diese kamen beide Anfang der 90er Jahre auf - auch wenn ich mich hier nicht festnageln lasse, vielleicht auch schon Ende der 80er. 

Hoffe das geklärt zu haben 

Zu Max Payne: Naja, ich vermisse einfach alte Atmosphäre und vor allem Setting - ich liebe das düstere, verkommene New York im Winter. Das mit den Haaren kratzt mich kein bischen... Max ist ja noch Max, wenn interessieren da die Haare - viel wichtiger ist, dass sie die Synchronstimme beibehalten haben. Soweit kann man durchuas enttäuscht sein, finde ich. Wegen eben mangelnder Atmosphäre. Aber urteilen ob es nun gut oder schlecht wird, dass kann man sicher noch nicht. Abwarten und schauen was noch kommt.

Grüße

Corni


----------



## Stephan1982 (15. September 2011)

Wo ist der Film-Noir-Stil? Wo sind die Comic-Storylines? Wo ist die Bullet-Time? Wo ist Max' wehender Mantel? Wo sind die düsteren Nachtlevels? Wo sind die dreckigen Hinterhöfe? Wo sind Max' Visionen? 

WO ZUM TEUFEL ist die Gänsehaut und Atmosphäre?

Pff...DAS IST KEIN MAX PAYNE!!!


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. September 2011)

Anschauen werd ich mir das sicher mal, aber es ist schon sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig, das stimmt. Vor allem wirkte aufgrund der düsteren Grafik, Musik, Atmosphäre in Max Payne 1 & 2 immer alles sehr depriminierend und traurig, während das hier alles irgendwie viel freundlicher und lieber wirkt  Das einzige Depri da dran ist nur noch die Musik.


----------



## Malifurion (15. September 2011)

Wie ich schon sagte, ein Scheißdreck ist das. Soll Rockstar an diesem Dreck ersticken.


----------



## boyclar (15. September 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich fand den Trailer ziemlich cool, vorallem die Musik und natürlich die Originalstimme ... aber ein kleiner, fader Beigeschmack bleibt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
haha wie geil ist das den xD


----------



## MichaelBauer (15. September 2011)

für mich ist es ungenügend.
könnte auch eine GTA 4 mod sein.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (15. September 2011)

cryer schrieb:


> Nebenbei sah sein Körper auch nicht mehr ganz so auftrainiert aus, wie ich ihn aus den ersten Screenshots in Erinnerung habe.


 Das ist ein Euphemismus. 
Man könnte auch sagen, dass er sich einen kleinen Kartoffelfriedhof zugelegt hat. 

Ich beginne die Sache mit einem gewissen Galgenhumor zu sehen.


----------



## Flo66R6 (16. September 2011)

Naja, Die Musik und sie Stimme passen in jedem Fall zu Max. Auch der Alkoholismus, das werfen der Schnappsflasche in den Spiegel... Ich muss spontam am Leathal Weapon denken. Es fehlt nur noch, dass er sich die Knarre mit der abgefeilten Kugel im Lauf in den Mund schiebt. 

Ich bin gespannt. Max Payne 1 und 2 waren großartig. Die düstere Stimmung, Albtraum-Sequenzen. Max's Leben löst sich in komplette Scheisse (tschuldigung) auf, egal was er auch versucht zu unternehmen.

Schauen wir mal wie sich das mit einem bunten und Hintern- wackelndem Scenario vereinbaren lässt. Ich habe aber die Befürchtung dass es sol läuft wie mit vielen anderen Klassikern auch. Alt = Hui! Neu = Pfui!

Wenigstens mit Deus Ex wurde die Regel ja mal ordentlich wiederlegt. Vielleicht gelingt das ja auch mit dem guten, armen Max Payne.

Grüße,
Flo


----------



## LostHero (16. September 2011)

Die Storry erinnert an den Film "Man unter Feuer" mit Dancil Washington...


----------



## cryer (16. September 2011)

@Lost Hero
Klugscheißer-Modus an: Die Story erinnert an Man on Fire mit Scott Glen aus dem Jahre 1987. Diese wurde dann 2004 mit Denzel Washington von Tony Scott erneut verfilmt und in Deutschland unter dem Titel Mann unter Feuer (O-Titel: Man on fire) veröffentlicht. Also der Denzel Washington Streifen war bereits ein Remake. 

Aber ja, Parallelen zur Man on Fire Storyline sind nicht zu übersehen. Dazu eine Prise "Lebenszeichen-Proof of life" mit Russel Crowe und Meg Ryan und sicherlich könnte man da noch einige Filme mehr finden, die Pate für MP3 standen.

Hoffe geholfen zu haben


----------



## memberx1 (16. September 2011)

Schon schlimm genug, dass Max im zweiten Teil ein total unpassendes neues Aussehen verpasst wurde, aber das hier ist absolut respektlos gegenüber dem Ursprungs Max Payne.

Das hier ist kein Max Payne Teil und wird auch niemals einer sein. Allen die sich von der erstklassgen Max Payne Musik und der Stimme blenden lassen rate ich, den Trailer mal ohne Ton anzusehen und dann nochmal genau nachzudenken wie es war Max Payne (1) zu spielen.


----------



## Jalpar (16. September 2011)

Nun, der gleiche Sprecher wie aus Teil 1 und 2. Das Musikstück heißt übrigens "Late Goodbye" und ist von den Poets of the Fall. 

Im ersten Teil diente das Gesicht eines der Entwickler als Vorlage für Max Payne. Im zweiten Teil nahm sich den Schauspieler Timothy Gibbs zum Vorbild. Am Anfang sieht es so aus, als hätte man sch an Gibbs auch im dritten Teil orientiert. Aber ihm eine Glatze und einen Bart zu verpassen geht für mich persönlich überhaupt nicht.

Ich bin übrigens dem Rat von "memberx1" gefolgt und habe mir den Trailer noch einmal ohne Ton angesehen. Und da ging bei mir der Daumen für diesen Trailer eindeutig nach unten.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (16. September 2011)

Jalpar schrieb:


> Nun, der gleiche Sprecher wie aus Teil 1 und 2. Das Musikstück heißt übrigens "Late Goodbye" und ist von den Poets of the Fall.
> 
> Im ersten Teil diente das Gesicht eines der Entwickler als Vorlage für Max Payne. Im zweiten Teil nahm sich den Schauspieler Timothy Gibbs zum Vorbild. Am Anfang sieht es so aus, als hätte man sch an Gibbs auch im dritten Teil orientiert. Aber ihm eine Glatze und einen Bart zu verpassen geht für mich persönlich überhaupt nicht.
> 
> Ich bin übrigens dem Rat von "memberx1" gefolgt und habe mir den Trailer noch einmal ohne Ton angesehen. Und da ging bei mir der Daumen für diesen Trailer eindeutig nach unten.




Jupp bei mir eben auch  Ach das Musikstück auf der Geige ist nicht von den Poets. Late Goodbye klingt vollkommen anders


----------



## LordCrash (16. September 2011)

Was aus einem einzelnen Trailer immer alles geschlossen wird.....

Nicht das Spiel ist armselig, sondern ein Großteil der Kommentare hier. Ob das Spiel eine Max-Payne Atmo erzeugen wird, sehen wir, wenn wir das Spiel zocken bzw. erste Tests veröffentlicht werden. Vorher ist alles in der Richtung reine Spekulation. Es könnte ja auch sein, dass das Spiel relativ bunt und bei Tageslicht anfängt und dann - je mehr Max wieder in Gewalt versinkt - immer dunklter wird und die typische Max-Payne Atmo erst mit der Zeit aufgebaut wird. Ob Max Visionen haben wird, wurde bisher doch überhaupt nicht verneint. Bullet-Time ist verbessert an Board, die Sounduntermalung stimmt und die Comic-Zwischensequenzen werden in "bewegte Comics" umgewandelt, was man bisher kaum beurteilen kann, weil es keine Bilder oder Videos dazu gibt. 

Also immer schön die Füße ruhig halten und abwarten.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (22. September 2011)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Was aus einem einzelnen Trailer immer alles geschlossen wird.....
> 
> Nicht das Spiel ist armselig, sondern ein Großteil der Kommentare hier.
> 
> Also immer schön die Füße ruhig halten und abwarten.



Langsam mit solchen Anfeindungen. Das kannst du dir echt sparen!

Mal nebenbei, was die Leute wohl stört, ist wirklich, dass einem das MP Feeling fehlt im Trailer. Okay am Anfang mit der Musik ja, aber dann geht das schnell ein wenig unter. Ich erinner mich noch an den ersten MP2 Trailer, bei dem ich sofort wieder in der Stimmung war. Das geht mir bei dem Trailer halt bereits nach wenigen Sekunden etwas ab. 
In einem Punkt hast du aber Recht: Abwarten.


----------

